# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > توسعه نرم افزارهای تحت شبکه >  برنامه مدیریت پرینتر در شبکه بدون مشکل (کاملا تست شده)

## Mask

با سلام
با کمک دوستان و کمی تحقیق برنامه زیر رو براتون گذاشتم.
چند روزی روی سرور نصب و دقیق و کامل بود.
حتی یکبار هم ارور یا ضعف یا مشکلی نداشت.
با تشکر. :تشویق:

----------


## sinaaaaaa

ممکنه بفرمایید چطوری استفاده میشه ؟ چطوری نصب بشه ؟

----------


## Mask

دوست عزیز این برنامه نصبی نیست. این سورس کد هست که با برنامه دلفی کامپایل میشه و یک فایل exe ایجاد و می تونید از اون استفاده کنید.

----------


## sinaaaaaa

اگه ممکنه اینو کامپایل شده اش رو بزارید.

----------


## alimaneaat

براي اجرا كردن اين برنامه بايد نرم افزار دلفي رو نصب كنم يا خير

----------


## Mask

> براي اجرا كردن اين برنامه بايد نرم افزار دلفي رو نصب كنم يا خير


 خیر :لبخند:

----------


## reza4361

خیلی ممنون از زحمتتون ولی من نتونستم از قسمت کنسل و پاز  برنامه استفاده کنم . مشکل داره ؟لطفا راهنمایی کنید خیلی نیاز دارم

----------


## reza4361

چطور میتونم پرینتر رو غیر فعال کنم  :گیج:

----------


## reza4361

کمک :گریه:  برای جلوگیری از پرینت کاربر چیکار کنم

----------


## Mask

> کمک برای جلوگیری از پرینت کاربر چیکار کنم


پرینترتون با lan وصله یا usb؟

----------


## reza4361

به usb وصله ، تفاوتش چیه ؟

----------


## Mask

ببین دوست عزیز:
شما باید روش کارت رو تغییر بدی.
شما میخای که وقتی یه کاربر پرینتی رو به سرور فرستاد . اگه سرور اجازه داد پرینت انجام بشه و در غیر این صورت نه!؟
برایه این کار به نظر من شما باید برنامه ای رو برایه کلاینت بنویسی و این دسترسی رو از کلاینت ببندی و با اجازه از سرور این محدودیت بر طرف بشه.
این قالب کلی برنامه بود و با یه کم فکر و خلاقیت میتونی این برنامه رو بنویسی.
و در ضمن در برنامه من قابلیت ایست پرینت هست.
چرا از اون استفاده نمیکنی؟

----------


## farsoft

دوست عزیز برنامه با دلفی 7 کامپایل نشد
از pchar و pjobinfo2 اشکال می گیرد
راستی برنامه شما می تواند فرستنده پرینت را پیدا کند یا نه؟؟

----------


## Mask

با سلام
من با دلفی 7 کامپایل کردم مشکلی نداشت.
در چه ویندوزی داری استفاده میکنی؟



> راستی برنامه شما می تواند فرستنده پرینت را پیدا کند یا نه؟؟


همه چیزو نشون میده.

----------


## butterfly8528

سلام .

Delphi-7 عزیز برنامه جالبی هست فقط یک مشکل داره ، وقتی پرینت کاملا انجام میشه در قسمت Status کلمه Printing باقی میمونه . لطفا اصلاحش کن .

با تشکر .

----------


## jozef1963

از دوستان عذر میخواهم که این تاپیک نسبتا قدیمی را مجددا بالا میاورم ....

اول سپاس بسیار از Gold عزیز به خاطر share این برنامه ارزشمند که حتی از برخی نرم افزارهای گرانقیمت عملکرد بهتری داره ...

و سپس با توجه به اینکه در حال حاظر نسخه کامپایل شده در پست یک آپلود شده لطفا در صورت امکان سورس را مجددا آپ کنید و یا حداقل لیست API هایی را  که استفاده شده ارائه کنید تا در نرم افزارهای مشابه به کار گرفته شوند

----------

